# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  Διάδρομος pegasus t825 πρόβλημα με σύστημα ανυψωσης

## Makis v

Καλησπέρα πρόσφατα αγόρασα έναν διάδρομο γυμναστικής μεταχειρισμένο και ενώ δούλευε κανονικά σε κάποια φάση μου έβγαλε E3 στο σύστημα ανύψωσης και δεν κατεβαίνει,προσπαθησανα βρω οδηγίες για recalibrate στο σύστημα ανύψωσης αλλά δεν βρήκα τπτ αν μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος.....ευχαριστω.

----------

